# Prefered 1911 Holster



## Jimi_l (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I was not sure whether to post this in:
1911
or
Accessories
or
CCW
or...well you get the idea. Mod's feel free to move this wherever. I chose this area mainly because I felt the 1911 fans would likely have the most/best information for me.

So I have this Chiappa 1911-22 which while being a .22lr clearly has the same holster requirements as a traditional 1911 45. At least I should think it would. Anyway, the questions are-

1) Is there any practical way to carry this gun in a concealed way? Just so you know I am in NH and have a permit on the way so this would be perfectly legal almost anywhere in my state.

2) If there is a way what am I looking for when it comes to holsters? I have looked everywhere and am just as confused when I started. None of them seem like they would really be very subtle unless I had a parka on. I would think the small of my back would be the best spot since I am standing most of the time but I occasionally drive at work too? I climb a lot of stairs as well as bending and lifting as well. How do you manage all of these with one or can you?

Thanks in advance for any ideas,

Jim


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The full size 1911 can be carried concealed rather well provided you're willing to make some concessions in clothing, you're most likely going to need to dress around the gun so to speak, this can be done with anything from a polo shirt to suit coat etc.

Before we get to the part about holsters and stuff. Is there any physical reason you are planning on carrying a .22? Arthritis or any other physical disabilities? The .22 offers very little terminal performance often referred to as "stopping power" and .22 ammunition is probably the most failure prone ammunition on the planet, add in to that that .22 caliber semi-automatics are not known for running like a Swiss watch, the end result of that is a failure waiting to happen increasing your odds of getting a click when you want a bang.

If it's the only gun you have, it's the only gun you have but please make plans to increase your caliber as soon as possible. If for physical reasons you can only handle a .22, I'd make it a .22 magnum revolver in order to increase "stopping power" and have a more robust firearm.

Now, on to holsters and concealing the 5" 1911....you're going to want an inside the waistband (IWB) holster with wide-set mounting points such as the Crossbreed Super Tuck, or renditions of the Versa Max II (my preferred IWB).

Small of the back (SOB) is generally not that great an idea, there are a number of issues to consider:

1: Draw stroke, if done incorrectly, you're going to sweep your torso with the muzzle of your gun
2: Not comfortable while driving, of course this will vary from person to person but I've done it and know of many who have tried it and it's not very comfortable while on the road and almost inaccessible while seated in a vehicle.
3: It prints like crazy when bending over
4: If you ever slip on a patch of ice and fall on your back, it's going to hurt really, really bad.

Generally speaking, the best place to carry is anywhere from 3'clock to 4:30 on the body (your belt buckle is 12o'clock)

There's also "wearable" holsters such as the Smart Carry, Thunderwear etc. but those all have their own issues, mainly accessibility.

This is a pretty good article on concealment holsters for the beginner, take read and come back with any questions.


----------



## Jimi_l (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi VAMarine

Actually I knew this was going to happen (the caliber question that is). Physically I am fine, actually I have studied Chinese Martial Arts daily for almost three years now and am confident that I can defend myself in nearly any "open hand" situation. Probably much faster than I could ever think about drawing a pistol and firing it but that is another topic altogether. At 40 I am easily in the best shape of my life really from a defensive standpoint. I could give you a bunch of reasons why I went with this caliber but the main one that really matters for now is that it is my only pistol and the only one I am likely to afford and shoot regularly any time soon. That said, I do plan to become proficient with it God forbid should the need ever arise.

Let me do some more reading as you suggested. Budget is a consideration as are a few other things rolling around in my head 

Thanks,

Jim


----------

